# Finally Signed Up!!



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

I have finally done it, after reading this website since may! This site helped us in purchasing our 07 28RSDS over other models from other manufacturers. Thanks for all the things I have learned. Now maybe I can help others with what I know (or think I know). Anyway, we bought it in June and after a July 4th maiden voyage we took it on a four week road trip to Kansas, Yellowstone, Idaho, Washington, Oregon, and back home to SoCal (where it is very hot!) No major problems with the TT, and those are being repaired, a couple of major problems with the TV, like a water pump and radiator needing replacement in, of all places, Yellowstone! But the trip was great and we really like the outback. Thanks, and hope to hear from all of you!


----------



## langefk (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome from another SoCal Outbacker. 
Hope you enjoy this site as much as I do!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, ftroop!*








I'm glad to hear you are enjoying your new Outback!

Now don't be such a stranger!








In fact... You might want to consider joining us next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally. A good time is promised with the nicest group of folks you could ever hope to meet!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi ftroop!









Wow! Another So. Cal. member!








Congrats on your 28rsds and Welcome to Outbackers!

Dawn
p.s. what part of Calif are you from?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome ftroop to the Outback Family 
And congrats on the 28RSDS
Glad to have you aboard

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

ftroop,

Glad to have you with us (finally, offically).

Hang around an dpost often.

Mark

BTW, say Hi to Corporal Agarn for me.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tami


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Congratulations on your new Outback.

Greg


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome abosrd. Great choice in the TT. You're gonna love it.

One question though - where the Heckowee?

Scott


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. What took you so long to sign up?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

campmg said:


> Welcome to Outbackers. What took you so long to sign up?


Obviously, because he kept asking "Where the Heckowee?"


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

ftroop said:


> Anyway, we bought it in June and after a July 4th maiden voyage we took it on a four week road trip to Kansas, Yellowstone, Idaho, Washington, Oregon, and back home to SoCal (where it is very hot!)


What an amazing trip, a great memory for your family. We hope to do something like that in the future - dh will be saving up his vacation time! We also just purchased a 28rsds and are excited at the amount of space we will be getting.

As a matter of interest, did you put a travel crib by the 2nd door? We also have a little one and are trying to figure out where to put him, away from the other kids.

Thanks for sharing, Ali


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

ftroop







Welcome to the Outbackers .com








Glad you like this site.It has very good for information on every thing you need to know about your tt or camping. 
Just ask and you will get a answer

Happy traveling








willie


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Welcome to Outbackers. What took you so long to sign up?


Uhhh, five kids??


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

[/quote]

As a matter of interest, did you put a travel crib by the 2nd door? We also have a little one and are trying to figure out where to put him, away from the other kids.

[/quote]

We have an arm's reach co-sleeper ( i think it's the same size as most playyards) that fit perfectly in front of the 2nd door lengthwise so we still had room to get by...we had to laugh because that second door was one of the selling points of the trailer with 7 people coming and going...and here we are wedging a bed in front of it! When it was time to hit the road, we just pulled it up and set it on its side on the queen slide rather than folding it up all the time. When we stopped, we just popped it back in its slot. It knocked the queen slide curtain rod down so we just made that part of the routine...make sure the window is closed, blind up, curtain rod down, baby bed up with pillow wedged under the front as an extra precaution...


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

ftroop said:


> We have an arm's reach co-sleeper ( i think it's the same size as most playyards) that fit perfectly in front of the 2nd door lengthwise so we still had room to get by...we had to laugh because that second door was one of the selling points of the trailer with 7 people coming and going...and here we are wedging a bed in front of it! When it was time to hit the road, we just pulled it up and set it on its side on the queen slide rather than folding it up all the time. When we stopped, we just popped it back in its slot. It knocked the queen slide curtain rod down so we just made that part of the routine...make sure the window is closed, blind up, curtain rod down, baby bed up with pillow wedged under the front as an extra precaution...


Great, thanks, we measured the area last week at the dealership but by eye, I'm thinking that the Pack n Play will just wedge in front of the door (similar reasoning as you for 2nd door but the crib won't last for more than another year or two and then we'll come up with another solution).

We actually 'only' have 4, so hopefully he'll end up in one of the lower bunks in a year or two - obviously you won't have that option. The nice thing about the 28rsds is that the sofa is right there next to the queen and converts quickly and easily for an extra child. We have one who is always getting up so we liked that option as a possibility for her if we need to keep her away from the sleepers!!

Ali


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Welcome! Enjoy the show!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome














!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard!!!!


----------

